# Specialized S Sworks Crank



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all, who out there knows if the 2009 cranks are the same dimensionally (spider, rings, bb, everything..) as the current 2012 model. Thanks.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The dimensions are the same, but the construction is a little different in that Specialized has continued to improve the stiffness of the arms and the rings (ring stiffness and ramp-pick up). So from a fit and basic function standpoint, they are virtually identical. However, the '12 crank (and '11) has better operability due to being stiffer with more refined machine work on the rings. This doesn't mean it will shift as smooth and distinct as a Dura Ace crank. But not much will.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

So with them begin the same, you can attach the newer carbon spider and rings to the 2009 crank arms?


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a set of cranks from 2009 that came on my Tarmac Pro, I've ran numerous spiders on them including a 2011 carbon spider and my current 2012 alloy spider. It will work fine.


----------



## Marwin3000 (Mar 9, 2012)

Not meaning to hijack this thread but didn't want to start a new thread for a quick question: What tools do I need to remove a Pro Fract crankset?(on a Tarmac SL4 Pro)


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

The new ones use a Torx bolt to hold the two spindles together. The one I had on my 2009 Tarmac SL Pro used a allen bolt so until you remove the small dust bold you will not know which you need.


----------

